# Reprogram Power Door Locks with Vag-Com?



## 03 (Feb 23, 2003)

A friend just got the VagCom wire and software for his Audi and is coming down in a week and said he'll bring it.
My GF has a MKIV Jetta and the doors lock after driving but stay locked when parked. She has 2 kids and it's really annoying the doors stay locked when she gets out of the car.
Is there a way to keep the doors from locking automatically or make them unlock when she puts the car in park? It is an Auto GLS 1.8t.
I searched but didn't find anything helpful.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: Reprogram Power Door Locks with Vag-Com? (03)*

Yes, the convenience system (46-Cent. Conv) has adaptation channels in which your can enable or disable Auto-Lock and Auto-Unlock.
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c...ml#46
-Uwe-


----------



## 03 (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: Reprogram Power Door Locks with Vag-Com? (Uwe)*

Thanks.


----------



## AustinGT (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Reprogram Power Door Locks with Vag-Com? (03)*

I was going to try and do the door lock adjustment this weekend, but I am a little confused as to the process listed on the link posted above. It appears that link is for all the doors to unlock when the key fob button is pressed. If you repgram this will it also have all the doors unlock when the car is put in park or when the key is removed from the ignition aster a drive?


----------



## corradoguy22 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: Reprogram Power Door Locks with Vag-Com? (AustinGT)*

You need to look a little further on the "channels" one will pop up with the ballon and say auto-unlock after key removal or something and it is exactly that, just did it the other night on my '03 gti, also you should be able to disable the auto-lock at 10mph either or you get the same effect your choice


----------



## AustinGT (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Reprogram Power Door Locks with Vag-Com? (corradoguy22)*

what do you mean by "channels"?


----------



## AustinGT (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Reprogram Power Door Locks with Vag-Com? (corradoguy22)*

Morio and I just tried to run the proccess to see if we could change that setting so that the door would not lock after 10 mph but the block for that option never came up when we scrolled through them. We did change the selective lock feature when I use the key fob...which is great, but I don't think that will affect the auto lock once the car is in gear. Can you send me a screen shot of wht you did to change your option possibly?


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: Reprogram Power Door Locks with Vag-Com? (AustinGT)*

I think you are looking into the wrong section. What you need is this:
Lock/Unlock Horn/Flash:
[Select]
[46 - Cent. Conv.] (35 - Cent. Locking for manual window cars)
[Adaptation - 10]
Channel (03..08)
Adaptation Value (1 = on, 0 = off)
[Save]
Channel 03 Auto Lock *This is the one that locks the doors at 10MPH*
Channel 04 Auto Unlock *This is the one that unlocks the doors when the key is removed*
Channel 05 Unlock, horn sounds
Channel 06 Lock, horn sounds
Channel 07 Unlock, turn signals flash
Channel 08 Lock, turn signals flash


----------

